# Malware!!!!!



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Got this on my browser:
Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for ww2aircraft.net
I cannot go to the forum with Firefox because of the same message. Apparently the forum has some issues with malware.

I use Ubuntu 10.04 with FF 3.6.13

Marcel


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep....you aren't the only one who got the warning.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeap I got it as well and can not use Firefox to view the site.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2011)

I use Explorer and Norton 360 and have had no problems or warnings


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2011)

It is one of the ads that have the problem. Picked it up in the latest Firefox (which is fully locked down - NoScript + AdBlock + AV) and has made the forum unusable. Chrome picked up as well (with AdBlock). Nothing in Safari (iPhone). Uninstalled IE so can't say from that point of view. 




mikewint said:


> I use Explorer and Norton 360 and have had no problems or warnings


There's a surprise Mike. A combination that is reknowned for not picking these sorts of things up. Both are pretty useless.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Got that message too. Anything to worry about it?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2011)

Another indicator in the Misc section.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2011)

I use ie7 with pc-cillin.
No warning at the moment...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2011)

I saved the the page that Google had on the issue. It said it was a Trojan1 type virus.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2011)

Shinpachi said:


> I use ie7 with pc-cillin.
> No warning at the moment...



IE is not likely to pick this up as it has many security issues. FF doen't pick it up itself, but uses google diagnostic. Firefox users can prevent this from happening by disabling the 'reporting attacksites' function in the preferences (yes I use a dutch version  ).


----------



## mikewint (Jan 22, 2011)

We use firefox at work, not sure what type of firewall/security they use but I've had no problems getting to this site, posting, or uploading and no warnings of any kind


----------



## Dane_Bramage (Jan 22, 2011)

It's happening with my firefox as well....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Get this on Google....

Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
This site may harm your computer.
Large colection of WWII Aircraft in searchable database, Thousands of photos, Large World War II Aircraft Discussion Board.

www.ww2aircraft.net/A community photo gallery - Warbird Photo Album
This site may harm your computer.

Large colection of WWII Aircraft in searchable database, Thousands of photos, Large World War II Aircraft Discussion Board.

A community photo gallery - Warbird Photo Album - SimilarTechnical - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
This site may harm your computer.
Technical - Detailed discussion of operation of aircraft, and other technical parts of aviation.

www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/Aircraft Pictures [Archive] - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird ...
This site may harm your computer.
26 Apr 2006 ... [Archive] Pictures of aircraft of WWII. Discuss the pictures in the album here.

www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/archive/f-14.html - Similar
Korean War....‎ - 15 posts - 13 May 2007
WW2Aircraft.Net T-Shirt??? Yea or Nay...‎ - 15 posts - 30 Apr 2007
Horton Brothers Flying Wings‎ - 15 posts - 12 Apr 2006

More results from ww2aircraft.net »
Other Mechanical Systems Tech. - Aircraft of World War II ...
This site may harm your computer.
1 2 3 ... Last Page). cheddar cheese. 01-07-2011 12:19 AM by Bluehawk · Go to last post · 88, 16816. WW2 aircraft parts - Help with Identification ...
Other Mechanical Systems Tech. - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

Doesn't look good if you ask me....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2011)

Really interesting....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sure is Wojtek!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not worried, these trojans cannot harm me as long as I don't give them rights to execute. For windows users: keep your anti-virus updated and you'll be fine I guess.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Do that every night, when turning the computer off....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2011)

As long as your computers protection systems (anti virus, spam protection, etc) are working you should be fine. It is more of an annoying problem than anything.


----------



## al49 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just to let everybody to know that I got the same warning from Norton 360.
Alberto

I need to amend the above: my warning is coming from Google and npt from Norton 360.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 24, 2011)

For the first time this AM firefox, at work, blocked this site


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2011)

Can someone explain, in a language that my pea-brain can understand, what the risk is with going on this site daily? My IE 7 on Medium Security and McAfee has not picked up anything but I do get warnings when I enter the site from Google.

Do we know what part(s) is infected? Any advise on what we should or should not open? I'm a little uneasy about coming here in the meantime.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2011)

It is one of the adds thats infected. I don't think its anything posted on here. I am using Google Chrome since firefox won't let me on.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 24, 2011)

I wasn't getting the warnings on any of the Macs I've used over the past couple days and only on PCs, but now they're popping up in Safari too!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 24, 2011)

B-17, on Firefox you can go to Tools - Options - Security. Unclick the block reported sites option.
Been doing comprehensive scans by Norton 360 and have yet to find anything


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2011)

Appreciate it Mike!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 24, 2011)

No problem. If the problem is truely in an ad then just don't click on any of the ads


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Can someone explain, in a language that my pea-brain can understand, what the risk is with going on this site daily? My IE 7 on Medium Security and McAfee has not picked up anything but I do get warnings when I enter the site from Google.
> 
> Do we know what part(s) is infected? Any advise on what we should or should not open? I'm a little uneasy about coming here in the meantime.



You should be safe, as long as you don't click on any ads or anything like that. Also if you have your security systems set up, nothing can happen to your PC unless you enable it to do so.

As far as I know David has fixed the problem, but we need Google to remove the site from the attack warning.

My anti virus scan does not find anything either.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2011)

Google Chrome still blocking the site, and I can't by-pass this, but I can access via Yahoo, if the 'accept' box is ticked on the red warning page. 
McAfee has detected the threat once only so far.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2011)

Shouldn't be any issues in picking up threats from the forum. Pretty sure it is something to do with the ads. Either way it requires you to click on a link to get any threat and even then most security packages should stop it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2011)

Mike, Norton probably will NOT EVER find the virus. It is not capable of it. I am not being a smart a$$, it just won't do it.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 24, 2011)

ABW, Anti-virus is a bit like anything else in this world, some people hate ford, others would have nothing else
been using Norton for about 10+ years and never had a problem with it. Only complaint was that it used to chew up a lot of CPU time and also was/is a pain to install. Most of that was fixed in 2009. PC Mag and several others rate Norton in the top 3 and for 2010 PC gave it their editors choice award.
I also scan with Counter Spy about once a week. So I'm satisfied


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 24, 2011)

Norton is by far not the worst AV I've ever run. It has, in the past, had a tendency to get big and bloated, and severely bog down a PC when scanning. I hear the latest versions have slimmed down quite a bit. McAffee, in my past experience, is about one step better than not having an AV program at all. Kaspersky, well, I've cleaned viruses off of systems that had up to date definitions in Kaspersky. I'll never recommend that program. Personally, I've found the free-ware to be just as good as any of the top players: AVG, ZoneAlarm, or Microsoft's Security Essentials (currently running this one). I've got MSSE set to full-scan my system every night around 11pm, after checking for and installing updates first. Since Google started flagging ww2aircraft as infected, I've turned off the "block suspected sites", and MSSE has come up each morning with a clean bill of health. Hopefully the ad that was causing the issues has been identified by Google/whomever, and nuked...but it hasn't caused any issues on my system. And, for the most part, viruses have to be invited in. They don't just install themselves. You have to click on something, be it an infected site, email, or file. If you're not sure, don't click.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2011)

I always set my Norton 360 for comprehensive scan of the whole jolly lot every night, I also tick the box for it to turn off the computer when done, never any problems here either....


----------



## Lucke.stz (Jan 25, 2011)

I have used the Micrososoft Security Essentials, it's a very complete tool, runs without damage the machine performance, and is free !. Google it and try it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2011)

Firefox is warning me that ths site is an attack site?

StopBadware - This isn't an attack site... or is it?

notice site name please.


.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2011)

Lucke.stz said:


> I have used the Micrososoft Security Essentials, it's a very complete tool, runs without damage the machine performance, and is free !. Google it and try it.



I use linux, no virus issues 8) No need for fancy, bloated viruscheckers and not afraid for these damn trojans


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2011)

Snautzer01 said:


> Firefox is warning me that ths site is an attack site?
> 
> StopBadware - This isn't an attack site... or is it?
> 
> ...



It is an attack site. I'm trying to steal everyone's personal data, particularly bank details, for my own personal gain. The collection is growing nicely thanks to you all


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2011)

Still getting blocked trying to get here from Google.....


----------

